# Cannot upload image



## RangerWickett (Nov 15, 2012)

Maybe it will work here. I keep getting the error that a 600kb jpg I want to upload "is not a valid image file."

Okay, I couldn't get it to upload as a 600kb file, but when I shrank it crazy small to 140kb, it uploaded. It's a .jpg file, though, and the site claims that I can upload files of that type as large at 9 MB. Did something change?


----------



## Morrus (Nov 16, 2012)

Checking it out.


----------



## RangerWickett (Nov 16, 2012)

Hm, it seems to have worked now.

Nope, it only let me upload one image. Is there perhaps a limit to how many images you can upload in a given time period?


----------



## Morrus (Nov 16, 2012)

And before I got here to tell you it was fixed! Were you just trying every minute since?


----------



## RangerWickett (Nov 16, 2012)

Well, I can't upload any large images now.


----------



## Morrus (Nov 18, 2012)

Hmmm. I managed to upload a large PDF and couple of dozen images here. Are you still struggling?


----------



## RangerWickett (Nov 19, 2012)

Can't add anything when I edited a message above.

I just tried adding a smaller file and a larger file, but that had very different names, and those worked. 

Okay, when I use files I had from longer ago, they upload fine. It's only stuff I made this week. Maybe since I'm getting the 'not a valid file' error, that means something's wrong with the files. But they open fine on my computer.


----------



## RangerWickett (Nov 19, 2012)

So one of the files that didn't work, I just uploaded in a zip file.


----------



## RangerWickett (Nov 19, 2012)

Okay, it must've been something with the software I used (MS Office Picture Manager). I just opened the file in Paint, added a single pixel of black, then saved it in that program, and it worked fine.


----------



## Morrus (Nov 20, 2012)

Testing


----------

